# Cutaway view of a 25 year old golf course



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Thought this was pretty interesting...


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Might be post surgery pain meds and ,2:30am talking but when I saw that I thought "tiramisu".
On a more serious note, thank you for sharing.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

BobLovesGrass said:


> Might be post surgery pain meds and ,2:30am talking but when I saw that I thought "tiramisu".
> On a more serious note, thank you for sharing.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Wow. If I did that my house would appear to be sinking


----------

